# New Colors!



## Greg (Apr 15, 2002)

Figured it's time to update the forum's color scheme for Spring, especially sice it's gonna push 80 degrees this week!  :blink:  Whadaya think?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 16, 2002)

it looks nice and is appropriate to the season...

  *sniff* *sniff*   

sad to see winter go though...  ah well, time to grease up the chains and break out the hiking shoes.

-steve
 :beer:


----------

